# Antihistamine for cough anyone??



## stardust599

My LO is prone to a really hacking, deep, sore "post-viral" cough whenever she has had a bug/cold etc. It normally lasts about 2-3weeks and keeps us up for hours and hours night after night.

Last time, I took LO to the doctor and she prescribed chlorphenamine maleate (same as the old style piriton?) saying that LO has excess mucous making her cough, you can hear it in her chest :-( Apparently she is coughing the mucous up and as she doesn't know to spit it out etc. it's just trickling down her throat and she's coughing it back up and starting the cycle again. Then as she's coughing so violently her throat gets really raw and sore and irritated and swollen and this makes her cough more.

I didn't use it cos I was scared as I know it makes LOs sleepy and her cough was nearly gone anyway.

But it's come back again after a bug and she's already woken 7 or 8 times crying from the cough and can't get any sleep! I will be lucky to get 2-3hours broken sleep tonight and don't know if I can face another 2 weeks of this!!!

Has anyone used an antihistamine for a cough before? Did it help? Did it make your LO sleepy during the day (when given at night) as I want to avoid that.


----------



## stardust599

Well, I gave in and gave her some. Fat load of good it did. She spat out every last drop then refused to drink the milk I'd made her to soothe her throat. Any other ideas? Tried the wet towel on radiator etc. :-S


----------



## OmarsMum

:hugs:

No advise Hun, it doesn't really help Omar to sleep, in fact he gets more restless when he takes his antihistamine. He had it last night for his cough, we had a horrible night, he couldn't sleep, he woke up several times screaming. Today we will go back to the inhalers & we're ditching the med. He's been taking it for a week now. 

We're using a baby rub for coughs, it has lavender in it & it seems to help in easing his cough more than the med.


----------



## stardust599

She must have gotten some :-S Cos she barely coughed at all 30mins after I'd gone in and had no mucous this morning either (it's back now) but she was restless all night and woke singing and chatting at 5am which she NEVER does. And she's been in a restless, terrible mood all morning! I'd rather have the cough!


----------



## lisa64

Hi my little girl takes that in the morning and at night, she was prescribed it for congestion and has been taking it for nearly a year now, it doesnt leave her tired at all, she sleeps well at night but has always done. HTH x


----------

